# Help Identifying Old School Ground Zero Subs?



## gabewg (Mar 14, 2011)

I picked up a pair of these 15" Ground Zero's.. And like everyone else who owns original Ground Zero Engineering subs, I can't find ANY information about them whatsoever. These are very similar to the Nukes, but smaller Magnet and VC I think... They appear to use the same cast Baskets, cones and surrounds as the Nuclears used.
If anyone knows where I could find someone with Specs or brochures or model numbers or ANY product information about the original Ground Zero stuff, I would be very thankful!


----------



## gabewg (Mar 14, 2011)

Nobody?! Mystery woofers ftw!


----------



## xsdb1 (Jul 31, 2011)

still need that info on the GZs?


----------

